# Splashdown



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Landed in Auckland yesterday and immediately loved it! People are friendly and helpful and the city (what little ive seen) is really nice and not overcrowded! Next steps are hunting for IT jobs and finding a flat as I'm staying in a hostel for 2 weeks which I don't want to do for any longer than is necessary 
So what I cant find right now is a letting agent office, anyone with Auckland knowledge able to point me in the right direction to a good one?


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Sign up to trademe and look for flats that way. Letting agents are, like anywhere in the world, almost universally a complete waste of money. 

If you really want an agent ask at Quinovic first as they don't charge letting fees.


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Il give that a go then, gotta get out of this hostel ASAP!!  
Thanks!


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

We did the same in hostel booked for two weeks but after going to Howick an estate agents called barfoot an Thompson we got a place that same week.


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

After some searching on realestate.co.nz I found a 2 bedroom place with access to a gym, sauna and small indoor pool for 350 a week, I think that's a good deal as its right in Auckland centre and will be good for a couple of months!!


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Krazyspence, 

Good for you. All the best in your job search. 

$350/week for a 2 bedroom apartment in Auckland centre with facilities sounds great. May I the details of how you go about finding such an accomodation? Thanks.


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Well as I said I went on www.realestate.co.nz and searched in Auckland with the district set as Auckland centre and adjusted the rooms and costs etc.. And went from there! 
It's a good deal so happy with that and I think there are a few more going there but not sure on prices! 
If your in Auckland go to the top of queen street and there's an agency called impressions estates that handle that block and other ones similar to it!


----------

